# Sirius HME App?



## realwx

I know there's already an XM HME App out there, but are there any for Sirius Satellite Radio?


----------



## manielse

If Adam Watty was willing to give up the source for XMHME, I'm sure it could be modified for Sirius as they stream pretty much the same from a computer standpoint...

I do love Adam's XM app even though it skips every once in a while!


----------



## realwx

Sorry to bring back a 4-month-old topic, but a friend gave me a "decompiled" XM class. I zipped it up and uploaded it, and I hope someone can give me a Sirius version of this, please!

http://s11.quicksharing.com/v/9221510/xmtuner.src.zip


----------



## brunchboy

There is a plugin for the SlimServer MP3 server which can play and display Sirius music. This is in the form of Perl source code, which would be a very useful starting point for anyone wanting to build a TiVo HME app to do the same thing. You can find it at:

I was trying to post the address, but in the TiVo admin's infinite wisdom, they are preventing me from doing that, even though that's the single most likely useful thing somebody would want to post on a forum. Good grief. I will try to make it decipherable even if you are not going to be able to click on it.

I am sorry, even after eight attempts to make it completely cryptic, the system would not let me post. Admins, if you read this, you are doing a horrible disservice to readers of the forum, as well as people like myself going out of our way to try to share useful information.

So do a Google search for SlimServer Sirius Radio Plugin.


----------



## ashu

Try making a few more posts. I think the magic number here is 3 or 10. This (very justifiable and appreciated) rule is in place to foil attempts by one-time-registrant ware-pandering spammers and the posting of links by bots!

OR you could switch to XM radio and not have to bother. But I digress


----------



## peakay

realwx said:


> I know there's already an XM HME App out there, but are there any for Sirius Satellite Radio?


Has anyone made progress on this? This would be a great adition to TiVo!!


----------



## jon01

agreed, this app would be awesome!!!

- Jon


----------



## mchabura

Yeah...I agree!! I would love to be able to listen to Sirius through TiVo.


----------



## Bighouse

+1


----------



## rdrrepair

Has anyone made progress on this? I would be willing to try it out.

I have a lifetime subscription for my Sirius Radio so this app. would rock.


----------



## peakay

Anyone do this yet? I will beta testit as well. Since my Tivo is connected to my home stereo, this would literally rock!


----------



## flemming

I looked into doing this about a month or two ago and the core of the problem is that the Sirius stream is not mp3 and the TiVo can only play mp3s. Some sort of transcoding will need to be done on the machine running the app and that's not easily done in a platform independent way. I don't really like the idea of piping the stream through external programs to do the transcoding. There are some Java VLC bindings under development that might solve this problem, but I haven't experimented with them. That's really the most complicated part. Getting song titles and such may be a secondary issue if they can't be extracted from the stream, but there are 3rd party sites which publish that information so that would be plan B.


----------



## rdrrepair

Thank you for looking into this. 
Let me know if I can help you test it out. :up:  

I have a plugin that works thru the WMP. It also stores the password and allows me to "one click" on the plugin. After that it plays fine. I don't need to use the clunky Sirius website to get my tunes.

Bill


----------



## manielse

flemming said:


> I looked into doing this about a month or two ago and the core of the problem is that the Sirius stream is not mp3 and the TiVo can only play mp3s. Some sort of transcoding will need to be done on the machine running the app and that's not easily done in a platform independent way. I don't really like the idea of piping the stream through external programs to do the transcoding. There are some Java VLC bindings under development that might solve this problem, but I haven't experimented with them. That's really the most complicated part. Getting song titles and such may be a secondary issue if they can't be extracted from the stream, but there are 3rd party sites which publish that information so that would be plan B.


This is the core issue. To get this to work, the app would need to transcode WMA (Windows Media) to MP3. This is not an impossible task however real time transcoding from WMA to MP3 to continue the stream to TiVo would be messy and my guess is the result would be fairly choppy.

That said, I can help you get this to work (though I don't have a Sirius account to test). This will follow the same tricks that we did with XM in the early stages before Adam Watty improved our options for XM.

On Windows, you'll need Winamp and SHOUTcast to pull this off. Winamp will monitor your sound card and pass the audio to SHOUTcast server software. The SHOUTcast server then rebroadcasts the audio from your PC to TiVo. In theory, TiVo's Desktop software can stream MP3 broadcasts to your TiVo. At this point use Galleon's proxy to serve audio to the TiVo. Can't change station directly on the Tivo but it's a start. Better details can be found here: http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/07/how-to-stream-music-through-your-tivo/

--Mark


----------



## aenima99x

Thanks for the link, been looking for a way to try this.


----------



## s2kdave

I don't have Sirius otherwise I'd probably tinker with it for a bit.


----------



## shredhead

There is something called the Sirius Internet Radio Player which pulls the stream in directly. Based on other messages in the thread this must be coming in as WMA. Perhaps the author of that software can help. http://www.wmplugins.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=982


----------



## rdrrepair

shredhead said:


> There is something called the Sirius Internet Radio Player which pulls the stream in directly.


I've got it- it really is a very nice app.You can use it thru your browser or thru WMP.

2 thumbs way up :up: :up:


----------



## Bighouse

rdrrepair said:


> I've got it- it really is a very nice app.You can use it thru your browser or thru WMP.
> 
> 2 thumbs way up :up: :up:


I listen to Sirius through the internet portal- but has anyone found a way to do this through TiVo yet?

Details please- I'm DUMBER than a doorknob!


----------



## realwx

I know *how* to bypass Sirius's login stuff to get the exact stream URL, but I'm still not experienced enough to try Java as a tool to display Sirius content. It's been a long while since I coded in Perl so maybe I can try Perl.

My own private tool is on my webpage (somewhere), maybe if there was a TiVo browser?


----------



## brettatk

Anyone know if someone ever got a HME working that would allow this?


----------



## Fofer

shredhead said:


> There is something called the Sirius Internet Radio Player which pulls the stream in directly. Based on other messages in the thread this must be coming in as WMA. Perhaps the author of that software can help. http://www.wmplugins.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=982


Just chiming in to say that Mac users looking for the same should check out StarPlayr2:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/audio/starplayr2.html
http://vm.nicemac.com/


----------

